# Ethernet RJ45 pour un MacPlus



## patrickg53 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un disposerait-il d'une solution (pont Localtalk vers Ethernet ou SCSI vers Ethernet) pour connecter un MacPlus, système 7.1 sur un réseau Ethernet RJ45.

Je dispose d'un Farallon MicroSCSI,  qui fonctionne avec un Mac SE30, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner sur mon Mac Plus. Si vous savez faire fonctionner cela, c'est aussi une solution.

D'avance merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

J'ai bien peur que ce modèle ne supporte pas l'ethernet, il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que ce n'est qu'à partir du SE que c'était possible. Une solution serait d'utiliser le SE30 en "passerelle" (SE30 relié au réseau en ethernet, et relié au Mac+ en LocalTalk).


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2010)

L'idéal serait un ordi qui a une interface Ethernet et Appletalk, non ?
De cette manière j'ai accès à un Duo230 avec mon Mac Mini (ou un autre ordi du réseau), en passant par mon StarMax qui possède une interface AppleTalk et une interface Ethernet.


----------



## patrickg53 (21 Décembre 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.

En fait je recherche une solution de type pont LocalTalk vers Ethernet, car je n'ai pas d'autre ordinateur classic installé actuellement.

voir :
http://lowendmac.com/network/bridge.shtml

Il existait un club/grenier qui vendait ce genre d'équipement en Savoie : cela existe-t-il encore ?

Je vais aussi refaire un essai avec le pont Farallon SCSI vers Ethernet car se serait amusant de le faire marcher, mais peut-être est-ce effectivement impossible sur un MacPlus


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> L'idéal serait un ordi qui a une interface Ethernet et Appletalk, non ?
> De cette manière j'ai accès à un Duo230 avec mon Mac Mini (ou un autre ordi du réseau), en passant par mon StarMax qui possède une interface AppleTalk et une interface Ethernet.



Ben oui, et d'après ce qu'il dit, son SE30 a déjà l'ethernet, il ne lui reste plus qu'à trouver deux modules et un câble *Local*Talk (et pas AppleTalk, ce qui est autre chose, qui peut être utilisé aussi bien en ethernet qu'en LocalTalk).

Pour les modules, j'ai déjà donné tout ce que j'avais, mais je crois bien qu'il me reste un ou deux câbles, et un ou deux raccord(s) (pour faire un câble plus long avec deux câbles plus courts) &#8230; Enfin, pour le raccord, je suis même certain d'en avoir au moins un, vu qu'il y en a un là, sous mes yeux, qui traine sur mon bureau depuis que je l'ai retrouvé au fond d'un tiroir. 

Pour les câbles, je vérifierais dès que possible.


----------



## Invité (21 Décembre 2010)

Il me semble que j'ai des câbles et raccords dont je n'ai jamais compris l'utilité.
Qui datent d'un SE30 je crois.
Ils se branchent sur un des port série (modem, imprimante), mais je crois me souvenir qu'il y a moins de pins en sortie qu'en entrée. Et des espèces de doubleurs (avec moins de pins).
Je vais chouffer aussi


----------



## patrickg53 (21 Décembre 2010)

Merci de votre sollicitude.

Mais j'ai tous ces câbles dans mon sous-sols, si je comprends bien : ce sont des kits LocalTalk.

En fait :
- la notice de mon Farallon EtherMac MicroSCSI dit que ça marche avec un MacPlus, à condition de fournir le 5V,
- ce que j'ai fait,
- j'ai réinstallé tout les drivers...
- fixé une ip statique du réseau local

Et j'obtiens :

- le ping depuis le MacPlus ne répond rien
- le ping depuis un iMac sous Snow Leopard détecte le MacPlus !
- le MacPlus voit le serveur AppleShare d'un G4 sous Mac OS 10.4 mais ne peut se connecter : pb de version de AppleShare diagnostiqué

Pas mal, mais pas concluant. Surement un pb de composant Enet ou MacTCP... mais lequel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai des câbles et raccords dont je n'ai jamais compris l'utilité.
> Qui datent d'un SE30 je crois.
> Ils se branchent sur un des port série (modem, imprimante), mais je crois me souvenir qu'il y a moins de pins en sortie qu'en entrée. Et des espèces de doubleurs (avec moins de pins).
> Je vais chouffer aussi



C'est ça, ce sont des modules "localTalk", ils sont constitués d'un bout de câble doté d'une prise "mini-DIN" 8 broches, qui se connecte au port Modem ou Imprimante de l'ordi, et à l'autre bout d'un boîtier avec deux prises "miniDIN" 3 broches femelles* qui servent à connecter les câbles réseau, un peu de la même manière qu'on connecte les câbles ethernet 10base2 (coaxial), sauf que là, il n'y a pas besoin de bouchon terminateur. Pour connecter deux ordis, il suffit de deux modules et d'un câble. Pour le câble, je pense avoir dans mon garage, mais les boîtiers, je n'en ai plus, j'ai tout donné.

(*) il en a aussi existé doté de prises RJ11 à la place des miniDIN 3 broches, mais c'était plus rare, et là, je n'ai pas les câbles.


----------



## ezmac (28 Mai 2011)

il existait un  truc: un boitier SCSI vers ethernet et tokenring mais ça coutait la peau des fesses... je ne les ai vu qu'en photo. si je ne me trompe pas c'était de Dayna ou Farallon.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2011)

patrickg53 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> En fait je recherche une solution de type pont LocalTalk vers Ethernet, car je n'ai pas d'autre ordinateur classic installé actuellement.
> 
> ...


CasseMac.free.fr


----------

